# Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf



## marcel73 (6. Sep. 2010)

Hallo - ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen !

ich möchte einen ca 16 meter langen bachlauf in meinem garten bauen - bin es aber leid die tanks im sommer immer nachzufüllen - !
deswegen habe ich vorgestern einen spatenbreiten 50 cm tiefen und 35 meter langen kanal gebuttelt und bin an die unterirdichen regenwassertanks unserer hausgemeinschaft gegangen --- habe 100 meter 1 " verlegerohr gelegt ( 1x hin und 2 x ablauf mit gefälle )  und alles wieder zugebuttelt .
habe die pumpe angeschlossen ( 800 watt 36 meter förderhöhe und 3,6 bar druck - NICHT REGULIERBAR ) und leider festgestellt das mehr wasser kommt als ablaufen kann 

jetzt meine fragen ---- ich habe gehört das es gute und auch stromsparendere pumpen gibt ( kosten so um die 700 - 800 euro ) die die gleiche menge wasser abpumpen die sie auch hinpumpen - also mit rücklaufpumpe intrigiert sozusagen ....  und diese pumpe müsste dann auch noch die länge  von 3 meter gerade hoch aus dem tank und 35 meter gerade schaffen !  könnt ihr mir da helfen welche pumpe ich da nehmen soll ???

oder gibt es die möglichkeit meine druckpumpe zu drosseln so da weniger wasser kommt ? aber ich glaube vom strom her ist wohl die version mit der anderen pumpe besser - oder ?

würde mich über hilfe sehr sehr freuen --- und sorry für die warscheinlich dümmlichen fragen - aber ich bin ein absoluter anfäger !


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deine Anlage richtig verstanden habe:
Du pumst Wasser von einer Zisterne an den Anfang deines Baulaufs und vom Ende wieder zurürck - richtig?
Wenn du Strom sparen willst: nimm eine deutlich dickere Leitung und eine normale Teichpumpe die bei deiner Förderhöhe noch genügend Durchfluß bringt (dazu müßte man natürlich mehr über deinen Bachlauf wissen - Staustufen oder durchgehendes Gefälle, Gesamthöhe, Lage der Zisterne (oberirdisch, unterirdisch), Höhenunterschied zwischen Oberkante Wasserspiegel der Zisterne und Auslauf in den Bachlauf).
Eine 1"-Leitung befördert selbst doppelt gelegt mittels Schwerkraft nicht allzuviel Wasser.
Für sowas nimmt man eher DN110-Abflußrohre. Schon für die Pumpe stellt die 1"-Leitung einen sehr deutlichen Widerstand dar. Deine Pumpe schafft das, allerdings bekommt man 3.6bar auch nur mit entsprechender Leistung. Wenn man den Rohrdurchmesser deutlich vergrößert, kann man mit wesentlich geringeren Leistungen die gleiche Fördermenge erreichen.

Regulieren kann man mittels Absperrschieber, Kugelhahn oder je nach Pumpe auch mittels Drehzahlsteller oder Frequenzumrichter. Erstere drosseln den Durchsatz, aber nicht die Leistungsaufnahme. Bei letzteren geht auch die Leistungsaufnahme runter. Besser ist aber eine passende Pumpe.


----------



## marcel73 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

ja genau - so soll der Bachlauf sein ! 

Danke für die hilfe - dann muss ich mich wohl mal erkundigen welche pumpe die beste wäre 

LG


----------



## biber70 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

Auch ich habe eine Frage zur Teichpumpe von Liftec SPB 613,wer hat ERfahrung mit dieser Pumpe,oder wer hat einen Tipp für eine Pumpe für einen gepumpten Filter  von 600ltr zwei Kammern Teichvolumen ca 35000 ltr.


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

Wenn die SPB613 so gut ist wie die 610, dann würde ich eher was anderes kaufen.
Threat dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27789/?q=Lifetech


----------



## biber70 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

Hallo Heoko.
Welche Pumpe könntest Du empfehlen,muss auch bezahlbar sein:?


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

Ich kann die Oase Aquamax und die Messner Ecotec empfehlen. Beide gehören aber nicht zur Billigkategorie. Dafür darf die Messner Ecotec bei entsprechender VDE-konformer Aufstellung auch an einem Schwimmteich betrieben werden.

Bei den Billigpumpen schreibt sicher noch jemand anders eine Empfehlung


----------



## marcel73 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

hallo nochmal --- sorry nochmal für die jetzt warscheinlich wieder dümmliche frage --- aber ich suche eine sehr gute pumpe ( wie von heiko schon beschrieben ) die aber eben auf der einen seite das wasser zum bachlauf bring ---- und am ende ( in dem auffanbecken ) genau die selbe menge wie angefördert wieder absaugt -- sodas das auffangbecken nicht überlaufen kann . würdet ihr mir da nochmal helfen können - bin bereit 500 - 600 euro auszugeben -- soll also was gutes sein ! DANKE


----------



## heiko_243 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

@marcel73:
Das Problem ist, das deine 1"-Leitung schon auf dem Hinweg bei 5m³/h und 35m Länge gigantische 2bar Druckverlust hat. Eine Teichpumpe schafft das nicht. Da liegst du mit deiner bisherigen Pumpe nicht schlecht, mußt aber dann eben mit der gigantischen Leistungsaufnahme leben (bei Dauerbetrieb immerhin 7000kWh/Jahr = 1400 Euro).
Hättest du eine 2"-Leitung als Hinleitung wären nur noch 0,04bar für die Leitung notwendig - das schafft eine normale Teichpumpe, bei dann < 100W also ein 1/8 der Stromkosten.
Die Rückleitung könnte bei DN110 in Schwerkraft erfolgen, bei deiner derzeitigen Rückleitung (2x 1") sind immerhin noch 0,4bar notwendig -> das schafft eine Teichpumpe schon schwerlicher ~ 150-200W dürften es dann schon sein. In Summe also gut 1000W -> 8,76MWh/Jahr bei Dauerbetrieb.
Immerhin bleibt der Bachlauf so Eisfrei 

Vielleicht sind 5m³/h auch zuviel, vielleicht auch zuwenig, das kann man ohne den Bachlauf wirklich gesehen zu haben oder eine Kennlinie deiner bisherigen Pumpe zu haben, nicht sagen.

Für das Zurückpumpen reicht eine Teichpumpe am Anfang der Leitung (also im Auffangbecken), dann muss sie keine Saugleistung aufbringen, sondern nur durch die Leitung drücken.
Ich würde den Graben aufbuddeln, mindestens 2" für den Hinlauf legen - eher noch größer und DN110 als Rücklauf - ohne Pumpe. Bei der Energieersparnis auf Pumpenseite rechnet sich der Baggereinsatz innerhalb kürzester Zeit.


----------



## marcel73 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf - Pumpe mit Rücklauf*

ooohhh je - schlechte nachrichten :beten  

nochmal alles aufbutteln   

na ja - aber 10000 dank für die super hilfe 

gruß marcel !


----------

